# wonderful new cage



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Got myself a real bargain today, I think I might keep the rats in it, the whole lot only cost £5, all I need now is some way to cram all 17 rats in it


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Wow that is a bargain, you could keep loads of ratties in there and maybe a few guinea pigs too if you have some lying around somewhere.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Jazzy said:


> Wow that is a bargain, you could keep loads of ratties in there and maybe a few guinea pigs too if you have some lying around somewhere.


I dont think Ive got any guinea pigs, Ill have a look though because you never know in this house.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2011)

I think that cage is far too big for 17 rats, surely you could fit a few more in there :lol::lol:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

naaaah thats a chinchilla sized cage that is


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I know its a monster of a cage but I was also intending to put the gerbils in there, with Maggie fighting recently I was hoping the rats would teach them not to fight.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Oooh you could steal some of lil miss' bunnies and keep them in that


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2011)

srhdufe said:


> Oooh you could steal some of lil miss' bunnies and keep them in that


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> Oooh you could steal some of lil miss' bunnies and keep them in that


Ive tried but the staff in Pets @ Home watch me like a hawk now, although Yorkshire Rose has those cute babies hmmm wonder how many I could fit in that cage.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Ive tried but the staff in Pets @ Home watch me like a hawk now, although Yorkshire Rose has those cute babies hmmm wonder how many I could fit in that cage.


 I didnt know lil miss keeps her bunnies in [email protected] :scared:


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2011)

srhdufe said:


> I didnt know lil miss keeps her bunnies in [email protected] :scared:


Oh god don't mention that place to Miss, we both hate it


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Would surely be a perfect bed for Henrick too??? :confused1:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

niki87 said:


> Would surely be a perfect bed for Henrick too??? :confused1:


Hes in there now.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> Hes in there now.


good fit then?

I recon you could fit the rats in as well :thumbup:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Hes in there now.


:thumbup: And Bella! Saying that I was once given a mouse in an 11litre tank....as it's home!! xx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

niki87 said:


> :thumbup: And Bella! Saying that I was once given a mouse in an 11litre tank....as it's home!! xx


The woman I got it off kept her "mice" in there, so thats at least 2 mice


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> The woman I got it off kept her "mice" in there, so thats at least 2 mice


WHAT!!!  I have one of them...for my sister's goldfish...baby goldfish!!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

srhdufe said:


> Oooh you could steal some of lil miss' bunnies and keep them in that


 how did my poor bunnies get brought into this, thiefing of the bunnies is not allowed -protects bunnies-



thedogsmother said:


> Ive tried but the staff in Pets @ Home watch me like a hawk now, although Yorkshire Rose has those cute babies hmmm wonder how many I could fit in that cage.


have PAH been stealing them when i wasnt looking


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> The woman I got it off kept her "mice" in there, so thats at least 2 mice


Oh dear poor mice  How can anyone think that is big enough for mice?

btw, fab bargain tdm :thumbup:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> how did my poor bunnies get brought into this, thiefing of the bunnies is not allowed -protects bunnies-
> 
> have PAH been stealing them when i wasnt looking


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

They are selling me your contis at a discount price


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> how did my poor bunnies get brought into this, thiefing of the bunnies is not allowed -protects bunnies-


But but but..................your bunnies are so scrummy


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Does anyone know Lil Miss's address? I need to err send her a letter and in no way do I plan to get a stealing party together, just pm me with the address and if possible a list of times when shes out, thanks


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Does anyone know Lil Miss's address? I need to err send her a letter and in no way do I plan to get a stealing party together, just pm me with the address and if possible a list of times when shes out, thanks


1 Rabbit cottage,
Carrotland, 
North Bunland,
RA3 31T

The house is empty between 8am and 6pm


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Does anyone know Lil Miss's address? I need to err send her a letter and in no way do I plan to get a stealing party together, just pm me with the address and if possible a list of times when shes out, thanks


:lol: :lol: put my name down for this non existent stealing party  :thumbup:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Sarah+Hammies said:


> :lol: :lol: put my name down for this non existent stealing party  :thumbup:


Excellent, so thats me and the two sarahs, any more takers? How many buns are there?


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Excellent, so thats me and the two sarahs, any more takers? How many buns are there?


She has dozens  

Heidi will help us


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

:eek6: :eek6: :eek6: :eek6: :eek6:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> :eek6: :eek6: :eek6: :eek6: :eek6:


Are you scared that i know your address??  :lol:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

yeah i think i need to invest in more padlocks!!!!

and its 16 rabbits at the moment, soon to be 19 :lol:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> yeah i think i need to invest in more padlocks!!!!
> 
> and its 16 rabbits at the moment, soon to be 19 :lol:


Note to self.. take bolt cutters  :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2011)

:eek6::eek6::eek6: Hands off they are all MINE

pstt, I know her real address :arf:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> :eek6::eek6::eek6: Hands off they are all MINE
> 
> pstt, I know her real address :arf:


oh yes, my own real life stalker, even knows the post code by heart


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> oh yes, my own real life stalker, even knows the post code by heart


I is watching yoooooooooooooooooou 

Oh could you bring me out a cuppa please, it is getting quite chilly here in the bush


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> oh yes, my own real life stalker, even knows the post code by heart


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I will be your bestest friend b3rni if you "borrow" some bunnies for me


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> I is watching yoooooooooooooooooou
> 
> Oh could you bring me out a cuppa please, it is getting quite chilly here in the bush


theres a thermos behind you, i was expecting you


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> theres a thermos behind you, i was expecting you


Why thank you my dear

-settles down till miss's back is turned rrr:-

Sarah who do you want, and I'll see if I can fit them into my bag :thumbup:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> 1 Rabbit cottage,
> Carrotland,
> North Bunland,
> RA3 31T
> ...


:thumbup: haha hilarious!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> Why thank you my dear
> 
> -settles down till miss's back is turned rrr:-
> 
> Sarah who do you want, and I'll see if I can fit them into my bag :thumbup:


    
-double locks all the hutches- norty ber ber!!!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Sarah who do you want, and I'll see if I can fit them into my bag :thumbup:


Just grab who you can for now. I dont mind 

Will send you back for the rest later  :lol:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

how about i just take some pictures of them for you to drool over later


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> how about i just take some pictures of them for you to drool over later


:idea: How about you just hand them over?


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> how about i just take some pictures of them for you to drool over later


Wouldn't I look a bit special giving the screen nose rubs :crazy:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

srhdufe said:


> :idea: How about you just hand them over?


never!!!!!



B3rnie said:


> Wouldn't I look a bit special giving the screen nose rubs :crazy:


but bernie, you ARE special -hands window-


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> never!!!!!
> 
> but bernie, you ARE special -hands window-


Ohhh YAY, is it purple flavour?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

it is indeed


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2011)

You know me so well


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I for one would be willing to delay the bunny raid if the pics were cute enough.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> I for one would be willing to delay the bunny raid if the pics were cute enough.


:scared: Traitor!!! :frown:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> :scared: Traitor!!! :frown:


But but but cute bunny pics, Im sorry I caved.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
best get the camera chaged up then


----------

